# Xbox - Never play alone



## MossEsque (Mar 13, 2008)

Who need Xbox Live when you have photoshop


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 13, 2008)

who needs pants when you have boxers?


----------



## Scurra (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh man, you have to buy extra controllers for all the alternate yous.


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> who needs pants when you have boxers?



:lmao: Lmfao, that made me laugh. Funny pics though. Thee are some similar ones if you haven't seen em yet in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1147682&posted=1#post1147682


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 18, 2008)

I like this photo a lot... because I am totally addicted to Xbox (well, Halo 3), hahaha! Nicely done


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha! Cute!  My hubby is an addict as well


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 24, 2008)

My xbox broke today.. they break too easily, makes me wish I went with a PS3.


----------



## Ackley (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha, that's awesome


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 25, 2008)

lmao. that guy does look like a real gamer with glasses and boxers and everything  jk. no offense   Even though I dont own a xbox I have always found it quite nifty course one of my friends has made one of his into some kind of multimedia center ^^


----------

